# Vape it forward donation delivery



## LeislB (22/12/20)

Good evening everyone. Today members of the organizing committee delivered our donations to Rainbow of hope orphanage. Every child got their very own bag of goodies and toiletries and we managed to fulfill all the items on their December wishlist. 

Thanks again to all the vendors who sponsored prizes and people who bought tickets. We raised R10 000 for this amazing cause.

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## vicTor (23/12/20)

very nice !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/20)

So so cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/12/20)

Fantastic!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/12/20)

Well Done @LeislB and friends.

There are more smiles on those children's faces than I have seen in a long time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (23/12/20)

Fantastic! I don't know how I missed it, but @LeislB , maybe an idea to canvass potential donors for next year and contact directly? Please put me down if you do this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (23/12/20)

Congratulations and very well done, there is just something about an innocent child's smile.

We don't see enough.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

